# Boules etiquette in France



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Going to the south of France for two weeks tomorrow, am thinking of taking the boules set we bought from Aldi. I have two questions though, 
a) will the french laugh at the stupid Englishman with his cheap boules, and
b) Is there any particular etiquette involved in playing, or do you just leap onto a pitch and get going??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Empty pitch anyones.

Cheap boulles-- just rough them up a bit and make them look used.

Look a bit bemused and they will probably let you join in, or ignnore you entirely

dave p


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

Oh, I Love Boules!!!

I recall a couple of years ago. We were on a family holiday to Tenerife. They had a Petanque Competition (Boules is the same im sure) every day. I must have won a dozen games over the duration of the holiday. You see, all the other competitors were kids (I was never too sure if the comps were for the kids club), and once I got the Jack - I would throw it to the other end of the playing area, and them metal boules are heavy for a 5 year old to throw 10 meters, lol.

Suzy and the kids were totally embarrased at me queuing up for my "Winners Certificate" in the Disco every night, as the oldest of the "other certificate winners" must have been 8 years old. I deffo looked like Rodney Trotter in that sketch from the Spanish Holiday Episode.

*Am I likely to be able to join any games with the French locals (I also have a set of Boules in the MH) ?*


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am up on etiquette of bowling alleys in Thailand.

Whilst on a run ashore and being 2 sheets to the wind we had the brilliant idea to go bowling.

We did very well considering and got two of three strikes shortly after arriving.

However, in Thailand they insist that only strikes in your lane count and we were thrown out as our strikes happened two lanes away from ours.

It is what I so love about travel. It broadens the mind. I would have never known Thai rules of bowling had I not joined up. 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pusser
     
Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Years ago we " borrowed" a friend's house in a village in the Languedoc one summer. The 6 of us were invited to put up a boules team for the village fete and we had a whale of a time. We won some matches, we met lots of people and we had not the slightest idea what we were doing.

We did however learn two important thing about boules:

1.The game is a bit like Mornington Crescent (ISIHAC): there really are no rules but you have to pretend there are and make it look terrible official and organised.

2.Frenchmen hate to lose.

If you go to the aire at Charmes there is an old man who comes by about 3pm daily and invites the camping caristes to join him in boules.

No one will laugh at you- more likely they'll join you or offer advice from the sidelines.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Get one of those little magnets on a string that the old boys use for picking up their boules without bending down. You will look so damn cool they will think you invented the game. 8) 8)

(If you use the string as a measuring aid, they will be sure you did!!!) :lol:

Then when you lose an end, offer the marble to the opposition and say (with a suitably deferential gesture!) "_Votre cochonnet je pense Monsieur_."

Before you know it you will be playing for the local team!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## 125748 (Jul 14, 2009)

the correct name is petange . the length of the playing area should be at least 13m long,, a short role is usually followed by a kick sending the cochainte(jack) the desired distance..the order of play is decided by the toss of a coin. first player rolls out the jack and then plays one of his bole. then your opponent rolls a bole. if he lands nearer then you to the jack it then reverts to your turn . if however your boule is still nearer then your opponent keeps shot until he gets closer or runs out of boules. if that happens you get the chance to get more points by getting your boules nearer or by knocking his boules away this carries on until a score of 21 reached. so thats it good luck.

ps you did not say where you are going in france


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peterdonaldson said:


> the correct name is petange . t


I always thought petanque was one variant of boules - usually played in southern France and/ or by elderly people.

It is played with your feet together - ie anchored- and is easier on the knees and back when you're getting on a bit than the traditional bowing stance used by other forms of boules.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I always thought petanque was one variant of boules - usually played in southern France and/ or by elderly people.
> G


Me too Grizz, though I think even the French "mix and match" the names sometimes, but the generic name for the game is Boules . . . I think!!

See >> Petanque here << and >> Boules here <<

Not exactly a watertight definition, but what do you expect - it's France!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, not sure where in Southern France we are going, my other half muttered something about sete beach and the Millau viaduct, other than that, we will be Aire hopping and chasing the sun. ant wait to finish work today.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Last month I asked a mixed bunch of fairly scruffy French playing boule on the site in Brittany. Found out later they worked on the site. They were totally bemused when I enquired as to the diff between the two terms. I didn't get much of answer but not much cross language known between us all. I later found out that is basically snobbery at league and championship level.

I have a small oil painting I did a year or so ago, entitled "Je la tire ou je la pointe?" I would like to show you for interest.
Forehand or back hand I think.

There is another one, ink and wash entitled "Boules at Quissac"

I hope these attachments appear OK


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hampshireman - they are lovely and I can appreciate the fine detail of the duvet out the window etc.! Could only be France. 

We have a print of a boules match - original was watercolour and very similar style to yours. We bought it in a market in Povence somewhere and was the favourtie of both Liam and I - must be a record :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The frame cost more than the print, but it looks great in our sitting room and reminds us it is never too long to go 'til another trip.

Think this is a bit off topic - sorry  

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi zeb, I have just been out and strung a magnet.   
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice piccies Mr Snowdon


Dave P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi zeb, I have just been out and strung a magnet.
> Dave p


What you want is something subtle-looking that blends with the dust. You then lay it casually on the ground, close to your opponents boule and attract it away from the jack.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Souds like me old fishin boots

dave P 8O


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We've seen lots of "Boulodromes" in towns and villages but never a "Petanque-a-drome"   

We stood and watched an intense match being played in Vichy this year and got really stared at by a couple of the players - perhaps they thought we would put them off :? 

Steve


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Dave P.

We camped on a naturist site a few years back near Bezier - ish, somewhere down there. Long story as it's the only time but no problem.

I used to stroll up to the boule area with my sketch book as it was a prime area for studying life models. I would add that you rarely see beautiful bodies on naturist sites, but so what? you should see some of our professional models. Once again no problem, whatever the size or shape, always an challenge to draw and paint.

No one questioned my activities although I got a few odd looks and as they could see I had no camera I guessed that was OK. I did show them my sketches on the first day and they merely glanced, shrugged and got on with their game.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So it seems quite natural then

I`d have been arrested

Dve p


----------

